# Norcold Fridge Ignition Problem



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

Folks,

I wonder if you can help me please, the Norcold fridge in my 97 Winnebago Itasca has recently refused to operate on gas. But it is fine on 12, 120 and 240v.

I've done some brief investigation and the symptoms are as follows.

The transfer to LPG is initiated by me turning off the 240v supply.
The fridge senses the loss of supply and switches to gas supply.
The gas valve opens, and the igniter fires, lighting the burner.
The igniter continues to spark for a further 15-20 seconds even though the flame is nicely lit.
Eventually it shuts the gas off and lights the flashing warning indication on the main panel.

So I assume the sensor indicating the flame is lit is not operating, or the main igniter board is not reading the flame sensor ok.

I've examined the burner and igniter and they seem ok, but I can't find a seperate flame sensor unit.

Can anybody suggest.

a) Where I might find the flame sensor or is it integrated into the igniter
b) Is it ok to clean the igniter\sensor and how do I do it. 
c) Is it likely to be the control board and if so where can I get one.
d) A good guy to help me get it sorted if a DIY clean doesn't make it work.


Cheers

Adrian


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*fridge not working*

hi have you parked level and definitely got gas through at constant pressure. try duncan at starspangled spanner
take care mick


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Norcold Fridge fault*

You have three things that could be wrong:
A faulty spark electrode/ht lead (the flamesense is through this cable)
A burner tube full of rust particles
A faulty ignitor/control board
What is the model number of your fridge?
Dunc.


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*The Fix*

Just to close the loop.

the fridge is working fine now. I checked the igniter and flame sensor... it had aquired some surface corrosion which I cleaned off.

It had also moved so that it was approx 3-4 mm away from the main burner.

So I cleaned the electrode and nearby main burner surface, and moved it a "tad" closer.

All works fine now, which is good as it kept us supplied with ice cubes at last week ends blisteringly hot Cadwell Park race meeting.

Thanks for the suggestions & help

Adrian


----------

